# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Bostalsee bei Ostwind ?

## erbacher

Hallo ! Wollte am WE zum Bostalsee surfen gehn. Fr SA is ja guter Ostwind gemeldet. Meine Frage: Kommt bei Ostwind der Wind frei durch und lsst es sich gut fahren oder muss mann stndig drehen ? Gru Andreas

----------


## Jens-K.

wo ist das?

----------


## erbacher

im Saarland  :Happy:

----------


## el.budda

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de...ast/10712.html  kannst da ja schauen ich guck da immer wenn ich an den b-see geh ostwind msste eigentlich gut klappen

----------


## max2air

Vergiss es!!

Ostwind und Bostalsee ist ein Thema fr sich. Vorne in der Bucht bei der Surfschule ist es fast windstill. Um den vollen Wind ab zu bekommen musst du weit raus auf den See fahren und dann ist das ganze pervers big und du musst mhselig wieder zurck kreuzen.

Aber was solls ich werd Sa. warscheinlich auch hin fahren um meine Sucht zu befriedigen.

Ah, noch ein Tipp: wenn du vorhaben solltest auf den See raus zu fahren, nimm lieber ein kleineres Segel mit. Vorne siehst immer recht wenig aus, doch wenn der Wind draussen mal richtig durch kommt kanns doch ziemlich hefig werden.

----------


## erbacher

Ah ok. dann sehen wir uns vll ja am SA. Welche Segelgren nimmst du so mit. fahre jetzt wieder mal seit langem an den bostalsee. war die ganze zeit immer am lac de madine surfen

----------


## max2air

hmm, laut Wettervorhersage drfte eigentlich ein 7ner zum Gleiten reichen.

was hast du denn fr Material (Board, Segel), dann sag ich morgen mal 'Hallo'. Ich fahre warscheinlich ein rotes Hifly Free + 6,7 Gun Jam.

----------


## erbacher

Ich nehme mein 150er Pacific freeride mit und ein 9,3er Easyrider un ein 7,4er Gun Freeride mit

----------


## erbacher

mein brett ist orange. un mein 9,2er Segel schwarz/gelb und mein 7,4er gelb/rot.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

tach  :Happy: 
hmja - bosi bei nordost is auch nicht biger als sonst bei sdwest. die trickser mgen ihn nicht so weil die ja immer in lee rumhngen und dann quasi auf der anderen seite des sees fahren mssen - oder sie steigen am ende der staumauer ein.
nordost is mehr so der heizer-wind. wenn man weit raus fhrt kann man zwischen staumauer und eckelhausen dann schne lange bahnen ziehen. aber man fhrt natrlich immer berpowert um die lcher zu stopfen.
tja binnensee eben.
brigens geht morgen sicher was -guggst du hier:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de...ast/10712.html

----------


## max2air

Also ich fr meinen Teil hab echt genug. Bei Ostwind fahre ich nicht mehr an das Baggerloch. Ich habs letzten Sa. nochmal probiert und es war wie immer total frustrierend. 
Und selbst wenn mal weit raus fhrt kann man viell. 2-3 gute Bahnen fahren und dann muss man sich auch wieder auf den Rckweg machen weil man Stunden braucht um wieder an der Surfstation zu sein. 
Aber Mo.Di.&Mi. solls ja zum Glck wieder schn aus Westen pusten  :Wink:

----------


## erbacher

Also ich fands gar nicht so schlecht. Ok bin auch mit 9,2 qm gefahren. Wenn Mo was geht werde ich warscheinlich auch dort sein. gru ANdreas

----------


## erbacher

Geht wohl doch nix nchste Woche oder ?

----------


## max2air

Ne, natrlich nicht. Wie htte es auch ander sein sollen?

Zum Glck bin ich in 2 Wochen nochmal in Holland  :Wink:

----------


## erbacher

hast du es gut !

----------


## erbacher

FR und SA knnte wieder was am Bosi gehn oder was meint ihr ?

----------


## erbacher

Welche Seite ist da am zuverlssigsten ?

----------


## max2air

Vergiss den Bostalsee und fahr nach Holland.
War das WE in Renesse und es war ein Traum!!!

Aber sonst wrde ich mal bei www.windfinder.com nachsehen  :Wink: 

Hang Loose

----------


## erbacher

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ist aber als Schler (noch) ohne Fhrerschein nicht ganz einfach.

----------


## marc

Hallo,
also fr morgen siehts gut aus. Allerdings mit viel Regen. 

Hier mal ein paar Links:

Wetterstation am Bosi: Link: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de...ast/10712.html 
ABER: bei sd bis Westlichen Winden ist die Station etwas von dem angrenzenden Wald im Windschatten, d.h. immer ein paar km/h aufschlagen. 

Windfinder ist fr die Vorhersage nicht so zuverlssig, aber der Report pat meistens

Ansonsten immer mal ein Auge auf die Webcam am Bosi werfen und sich das Wasser ansehen. Und je nach Windrichtung (Ost bis Nord) auch mal auf der anderen Seite am Yachthafen einsteigen!! Ich habs auch noch nicht ausprobiert, soll aber mglich/erlaubt sein
Webcam: http://www.bostalsee.de/panorama/n_webcam.htm

----------


## erbacher

Wer von euch wird denn morgen alles dort sein ?

----------


## erbacher

Fahrt vll irgend jemand morgen oder am Samstag aus Homburg und Umgebung an den Bostalsee und knnte mich mitnehmen ? Email: ane88@gmx.de ICQ: 200242811

----------


## max2air

Also ich bin heute auf jeden Fall am Start.
Ich fahre von Sb aus, aber mein Auto ist schon ziemlich voll. Hab auch schon 2 Bretter aufm Dach, sonst htte ich dich mitgeholt.

Hoffe man sieht sich trotzdem. Wenn du da bist, halte mal nach nem schwarzen Stern aufm Segel ausschau.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> ...ABER: bei sd bis Westlichen Winden ist die Station etwas von dem angrenzenden Wald im Windschatten, d.h. immer ein paar km/h aufschlagen. ..



Hallo ich glaube Du verwechselst das mit nordost-wind.
Die Station liegt am Nord-Ost Ufer des Sees. Also bei Sd bis West gibts eigentlich keine Abschattung. Klar ist berall rundum Wald aber bei Sd-West zieht der Wind eigentlich schn ber den See.

Groose

----------


## marc

Sorry,
ich habe mich etwas unglcklich ausgedrckt: mit "station" meinte ich die "WETTERSTATION" und nicht die "Surfstation" !!

Die Wetterstation steht glaube ich in der Nhe des Yachthafen/Bosariums, also gegenber der Surfstation.

----------


## erbacher

Also heute klappt es dann wohl nicht. Bin aber vll morgen da wenn meine eltern mich fahren knnen ? Glaubt ihr es lohnt sich morgen zu kommen ? wer kommt denn von euch morgen ?

----------


## erbacher

Hat sich was ergeben. Komme heut doch noch. Bin so gg 4 da

----------


## marc

Ich glaub es lohnt sich eher nicht!! Wenn ich mir die Webcam von 15:10 Uhr anschaue, sieht das Wasser aber sehr platt aus!! Was wohl auf die Meldung von Kachelmann eher zutrifft als die von Windfinder!! 

Kachelmann 14:00 Uhr: 
Windmittel 15km/h und Ben bis 30km/h; wobei ich bei dem Wasser wohl vermute, da die heftigen kurzen Ben das Windmittel hochdrcken und eher dmpeln angesagt ist!!

Windfinder; 10-12kn ca 19-22km/h) als Mittelwind, scheint mir zu hoch zu sein 

Vielleicht klappts ja morgen mit Wind und Zeit, aber dann wohl eher Losheimer Stausee!!

Zur Zeit scheinen sich 2 Surfer aufm Wasser zu befinden

----------


## erbacher

war dort und es ging gar nichts :-(

----------


## max2air

jep!! Voll der Reinfall heute!
wieder schn verarscht worden...

----------


## erbacher

und jetzt in der nacht ist es schn windig. das kanns doch ned sein

----------


## erbacher

wer ist denn heute alles dort ? ihr knnt ja mal schreiben wie es war wenn er wieder da seid.

----------


## max2air

Hi, war da. So gegen halb 4 hats mal ganz gut gepustet. kam n paar mal mit 6,7 kurz ins rutschen.
ALso du mit 8,8 httest auf jeden Fall deinen Spass gehabt.

Gru Mario

----------


## erbacher

ah schade. hatte aber auch keine mglichkeit hinzukommen. war viel los ? hoffentlich geht nchstes WE was

----------


## Jens-K.

Gru von Matze aus Hindeloopen:
4.1er Segel, Sonnenschein und ne schne Welle auf der Sandbank.......

----------


## erbacher

man hast du es gut

----------


## erbacher

am WE ist wohl wieder Ostwind angesagt aber auch nicht wirklich viel ? Fhrt jemand hin ?

----------


## erbacher

fhrt ihr wenn SA oder SO ?

----------


## max2air

Hi,
bin noch am berlegen ob ich So. fahren soll. Aber wenn, werde ich s wohl so machen ,dass ich in Bosen beim Standbad mein Zeug aufbaue und auch von da aus starte.
So weit ich wei berlegt de andi auch zu fahren, der kann dich ja viell. wieder mitholen.
gru mario

----------


## erbacher

Ja ich wei. Ist aber halt ned sicher ob der mich mitnehmen kann da sein anderer Kumpel vll mitfhrt. Naja mal schaun. Von wo aus fhrst du an den Bostalsee ? Saarbrcken ? Gru Andreas

----------


## erbacher

@ max2air: siehe pn

----------


## erbacher

Wer fhrt denn morgen noch aus Homburg und Umgebung an den Bostalsee und knnte mich vll mitnehmen ? Gru Andreas

----------

